# Ford 5000 loader hookup



## Bruce63660 (Aug 22, 2011)

5000 ford tractor bought used loader ford model off of 4000 ford industrial finally got brackets made and all bolted up hooked hydraulics up to remotes my question is how to get remotes to work this is the lower set I can use the upper set which is on a valve mounted on top of case but every time I use 3 point valve kicks out ?


----------

